# Near Disaster on Saturday



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

I got a call up at the lake for a mainline stoppage on Sat. around 1pm. I head up there and clean it out, no problem. On my way back into town I start feeling this vibration and the I hear a "thump thump" sound from the back. I'm thinking a tire is peeling it's tread so I pull over and walk around the van to see this...













5 studs sheared off, 2 of them wallowed out the hub so much they just spun and only one was still tight to the wheel.  Spent the rest of the after noon spending what I made and more to get it fixed. :furious: 








Paul


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Guardian Angel was looking out for you.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

WOW


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

Damn Paul! Glad you caught it in time, that could have got ugly real quick.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Glad you didn't have an accident. I know what your saying about spending more than you made. Years ago I went to one our lakes to do a repair. The rate at the time was $35.00 hr. Job was like $135.00. On the 30 mi. trip back I blew all 4 tires 1 at a time. Factory tires. It took me all day and $500.00 to finally get that truck back to town.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

I got lucky, no doubt about that. I think it might be time to find a E450 to carry the load. Everyone I talk to seems to think it had more to do with being to heavy than anything else.







Paul


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Who did you piss off rocksteady? Could have been sabotage.

Glad you did not get hurt over that.


----------



## bartnc37 (Feb 24, 2009)

those broken studs probably had little to do with weight. Notice the ones that held are directly across from each other. Those were probably the last couple that got hit with the impact wrench. When they were tightened it probably left a little slop in the other lug nuts. It doesn't take much movement or vibration for those lugs to snap if they aren't good and tight. I'm only saying this because we had the same problem with some racing quads when we used the impact drivers. After you get tires changed, rotated, etc just use the hand wrench after 100 miles or so, you'll almost always get 1/4 to 1/2 turn on em and it can save what happened to your rig.


----------



## AKdaplumba (Jan 12, 2010)

lucky


----------



## plumb4fun (Feb 18, 2009)

Glad to see it got your attention before it was too late! Aluminum mag wheels need to be checked for tightness (with a torque wrench) more often then a steel wheel. Also a little blue loctite on the studs would be a good move.


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

Absolutely loose studs.

Weight ain't got nothing to do with it.


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

Glad you caught it. Wow.


----------



## breid1903 (Feb 8, 2009)

i have alloy rims. my tire shop always has me come back at 100 miles for a retorque. breid............:rockon:


----------



## leak1 (Mar 25, 2009)

i regularly check my alum. wheels and tourque them at 125#.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

I was thinking about it today and wondering if somebody's f*%&ing with me. The only lug that wasn't loose or broken was the one with the lock on it. :blink: Coincidence? Maybe. The wheels haven't been off the van for at least 10k miles and were checked not long after they were reinstalled. I think I'm going to check them more often.







Paul


----------

